
New job board based on game theory - drsmog
https://nomadstring.com
======
drsmog
we have lunched new referral based job board. Are you hiring? We can host any
tech openings for free. This is a first platform based on game theory. You
just need to define reward budget. It's optional but to motivate people to
recommend each other we are recommending to define reward budget.

If you are searching tech co-founder we also can help and host your
requirement to reach extended audience.

Any feedbacks and opinions would be extremely valuable for us

